# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  Adega denuncia que el 80% del caudal de los ríos gallegos está contaminado

## Embalses

*Adega denuncia que el 80% del caudal de los ríos gallegos está contaminado*

EFE.   El 80% del caudal de los 30.000 kilómetros de cauces fluviales de Galicia sufre algún tipo de contaminación, según denunció el integrante de la Asociación para la Defensa Ecológica de Galicia (ADEGA) Benjamín Cela.

Cela trasladó este dato en el transcurso de la presentación de un concurso fotográfico sobre las agresiones de las aguas continentales gallegas.

Este ecologista, que acumula 60 años de experiencia como pescador, dijo que él mismo había podido comprobar la contaminación de los ríos cuando buscaba invertebrados para utilizar de cebo.

Según Cela, la contaminación que llega a los ríos procede de la actividad doméstica, de núcleos rurales que no disponen de depuradora o con una en mal estado.

*Especies en peligro*
Este ecologista y pescador también llamó la atención sobre el "peligro" de desaparición que puede correr buena parte de las más de 200 especies de truchas que hay en los ríos gallegos, si finalmente se ejecuta el proceso de construcción de las 300 minicentrales proyectadas en Galicia.

Sobre el concurso fotográfico, Cela explicó que en las bases del mismo se establece que los temas a retratar son los "desastres" en aguas continentales de Galicia y los "efectos" de actividades humanas que degraden la calidad de vida de las aguas o que afecten directamente al entorno de los ríos o masas de agua dulce.

Podrá participar en este concurso cualquier persona que desee denunciar, a través de este medio, cualquier acción negativa al medio acuático natural.

   13/11/2008



http://elprogreso.galiciae.com/nova/20362.html

----------

